# Black duck decoys



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

What would you recommend? Looking at a dozen higdon battleships.

_Sent from my Vortex_


----------



## NU_sportsman (Sep 23, 2008)

I've got 6 GHG oversized and 4 oversized butts and they look great and have plenty of #2's in em and they're still floating


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

I like these, they are GHG over size........


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Can't go wrong with Toledo decoys. I've had 6 since I was 15 and that was along time ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

GHG are nice, we use a few.......i would check out plasti-duk, have the mallards and they are the best IMO...


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm thinking of replacing all my diver rig with Toledos. Just getting over the cost. Thought about carving a dozen a year. Could start with some blacks I guess. Anyone near gladwin do that? Like to learn a few pointers before venturing on my own 

_Sent from my Vortex_


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

lewy149 said:


> What would you recommend? Looking at a dozen higdon battleships.
> 
> _Sent from my Vortex_


 If your looking for some quality decoys that last a lonnnnggg time, get Herters burlap...They are pricey and somewhat heavier, but by experience, they will last...When you get tired of them, you can sell them on Ebay for just about what you paid....Deltabullcan


----------



## new b (Oct 12, 2005)

Deltabullcan said:


> If your looking for some quality decoys that last a lonnnnggg time, get Herters burlap...They are pricey and somewhat heavier, but by experience, they will last...When you get tired of them, you can sell them on Ebay for just about what you paid....Deltabullcan


AFAIK, you can't buy these new anymore. So you are suggesting to buy them on ebay?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Deltabullcan said:


> If your looking for some quality decoys that last a lonnnnggg time, get Herters burlap...They are pricey and somewhat heavier, but by experience, they will last...When you get tired of them, you can sell them on Ebay for just about what you paid....Deltabullcan


For roughly the same price as the Herters went new you can get twice the decoy in a Toledo and have it be brand new with solid heads.


----------



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

Didn't realize Herters no longer made them, have had mine for quite some time, they are excellent quality....I just saw some for sale on Ebay last week..Deltabullcan


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Going with a dozen Toledo's may add a dozen scoters to the order
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

You won't be sorry with your purchase. Specially when shooting ducks tight to the decoys.


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

lewy149 said:


> Going with a dozen Toledo's may add a dozen scoters to the order
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Hey Lewy, not to threadjack here, but it seems relevant:

I too am looking at decoys, and everyone has good things to say about Toledo's, and I think I can grab two dozen. Why is it that the "better" decoys people recommend, like Toledo, Herter's, etc don't have the detailing thats so common on the lower price decoys like GHG, etc. Is detailing just that much more important for puddle ducks vs divers? Are the photo-realistic decoys more to please hunters and not so much birds? Any thoughts?


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I believe the detailing is to please hunters. I only want some Dakota mallards cause I think they are pretty. We kill ducks plenty over my fa's. We have killed ducks for years over old junk carylites. The Toledos will last a lifetime. Where's my fa's I have broke a couple keels off and split a few in half from the abuse they take. The paint wears off all of em, except our carrrylites but they are that soft plastic with color molded in it I think. Even those are faded and ugly. Those cheap carrylights have been my best decoy purchase to date 13 years old and running em still although a lot of are rattle canned black now.








Bob got these in a while back From toledo
_Sent from my Vortex_


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Dahmer said:


> Specially when shooting ducks tight to the decoys.


Is that what Dale calls it:lol:

"The cripple was swimming through the decoys and all of a sudden the decoys parted and I let him have it":lol:


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.doctarilonglines.com/
Replacing all my mainlines and clips for,my drops best place or u guys got a cheaper better place?

_Sent from my Vortex_


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

lewy149 said:


> http://www.doctarilonglines.com/
> Replacing all my mainlines and clips for,my drops best place or u guys got a cheaper better place?
> 
> _Sent from my Vortex_


At 13 cents/foot, that is about as cheap as your going to get. Although if you order 1000' of 3/16 from Decoy Rigs your at 12 cents per foot.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I would avoid the avery.. All my avery oversize including my blacks are cracking in the slide for the keel and taking on water.. Probably from tossing them on the bank when picking up, but a decoy should be able to handle that.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Do they have good clips from there or should I get my clips somewhere else

_Sent from my Vortex_


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Don't buy the Avery clips. They are junk, they slide on the line. Get the 5" clips. I got my clips and mainline from Decoy Rigs. Bob's pretty good to deal with.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

So the ones from http://www.doctarilonglines.com/ are averys'?

_Sent from my Vortex_


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Does decoy rigs have a website?

_Sent from my Vortex_


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

lewy149 said:


> So the ones from http://www.doctarilonglines.com/ are averys'?
> 
> _Sent from my Vortex_


No. Doctari's clips are the shiz...as far as I can tell they are the same ones that decoyrigs sells.


I have doctari and have been using it for 5+ years. It's OK stuff, the line from decoyrigs is better.


----------

